# Parma Wallaby for sale!!!!



## stevenbaines (Apr 5, 2011)

i have a parma Wallaby for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

Should repost in the classifieds you'll get more interest, also price, your location and some info about the animal would help. Age/sex/colour etc


----------



## stevenbaines (Apr 5, 2011)

ok cheers


----------

